# Regulation Interpretation!!



## MallardMaster (Nov 17, 2003)

Derrrr.....like a tool, I just realized that stream fishing ends tomorrow!! What are the regulations on being on the river fishing. Let's use Stream Type 4 (Blue in your handbook). It states that the stream in open all year, but Brookie, Brown & Atlantic Salmon are done 9/30. Am I still legal fishing for Rainbows end though I catch an errant Brown? My interpretation states that I am, but I need to hear it from the horses mouth. I just don't want to get a ticket for not knowing my rules. Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## thekoch (Jul 25, 2008)

I don't think it matters what you catch as long as 1. You are targeting a legal species and 2. You do not take possession of a species that is not in season.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

I don't really know the answer, but if you are going to make that argument, there darned sure better be Rainbows in that water.


----------



## MstrAngle (Feb 28, 2010)

If the river is open you can catch what you want, just cant keep out of season fish.


----------



## Flyfisher (Oct 1, 2002)

Unlike closed seasons for walleye, pike, bass, etc. this is a "possession season", meaning you can fish for browns but not keep (possess) them on streams that are open to fishing all year. Catch and release is OK. 

I have to admit, its a bit confusing in the sense that you can actually be cited if you are catch and release fishing for walleye, pike, etc. while the season is closed.


----------



## Bull Market (Mar 12, 2005)

MstrAngle said:


> If the river is open you can catch what you want, just cant keep out of season fish.


Very well, and simply stated. Right on. Enjoy the class four streams all year. It doesn't matter what swims in them. Just don't keep the fish that are "out of season" for "keeping".


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Flyfisher said:


> Unlike closed seasons for walleye, pike, bass, etc. this is a "possession season", meaning you can fish for browns but not keep (possess) them on streams that are open to fishing all year. Catch and release is OK.
> 
> I have to admit, its a bit confusing in the sense that you can actually be cited if you are catch and release fishing for walleye, pike, etc. while the season is closed.


 
It is quite simple really and is called "targeting out of season fish". Targeting fish out of their season is considered illegal.


----------



## franky (Apr 14, 2004)

What matters isn't what you or we interpret from the regs, its what the dnr interprets and how they see it. Thats what counts. So I say give them a jingle.


----------

